# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa e parashikoni jetegjatesine e qeverisjes se re socialiste?

## DYDRINAS

Sa e parashikoni jetegjatesine e qeverisjes se re socialiste?

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vetem nje vit. Erdhi me premtime te shumta dhe do te largohet me zhgenjime shume te medha.

Edi Rama do te pesoje fatin e Papandreut.

"Those who make promises they don't keep end up powerless and frustrated, and exactly the fate awaits those who believe promises.”  - Paulo Coelho

----------


## zANë

2 mandate.
Edhe do ishte me mire keshtu sepse projektet e e medhaja le te themi nuk behen me nje mandat,duan me shume kohe.Kuptohen nese punojn mire,ose ose pak me mire se paraardhesit e tyre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## unreal

> Vetem nje vit. Erdhi me premtime te shumta dhe do te largohet me zhgenjime shume te medha.
> 
> Edi Rama do te pesoje fatin e Papandreut.


Nese nuk nderhyn Sali Berisha me bandat e veta ta pushtoi Tiranen me tankse,ka gjasa qe Rama t'i gezoi dy mandatet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Per fatin e keq te qytetareve shqiptare, qeverisja Rama do te shoqerohet me zhvillime te ashpra politike, me pakenaqesi te thella per ata qe i besuan premtimeve te tij dhe shume shpejte kjo pakenaqesi do ti kthehet ashtu siç ai nuk e ka menduar kurre.

Brenda nje viti do te kerkohet krijimi i nje qeverisje te te gjithe paleve, perfshire dhe opoziten, per te nxjerre vendin nga pakenaqesia e thelle dhe humbja e votebesimit. 

Ne keto kohe vendit tone i eshte nevojitur nje qeverisje e qendres se djathte (pa Berishen), sepse vetem politikat e saj jane ne gjendje qe te perballen me sfidat dhe te ofrojne rrugedalje.

Kujtoni vetem "fitoren" e PASOK-ut grek dhe te Papandreaut, qe premtuan pa fund, por me pas zhgenjimi ishte aq i madh sa u desh dhuna qe ai te bindet e te largohet nga pushteti.

----------


## mia@

Dyndrinas po enderron me sy hapur.  :ngerdheshje:  Eshte kjo deshira jote  apo thjesht je pesimist? Po per Salen bere parashikime te tilla? lol

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Dyndrinas po enderron me sy hapur.  Eshte kjo deshira jote  apo thjesht je pesimist? Po per Salen bere parashikime te tilla? lol


Mia si je? Iku babi ne Tirane? 

Une flas ashtu siç duhet folur dhe kjo ndoshta te tingellon si pesimizem. Nuk jam pesimist, por ndjej detyrim qe te shpreh ate qe mendoj.

Pastaj mos harro se nga une eshte huazuar termi "rilindje", mirepo kur e kam thene kam patur parasysh nje te majte ndryshe dhe jo kete shoqate ndertimi.

Po nuk me besove ta sjell shkrimin. Me vjen mire qe PS e lexon Forumin Shqiptar. Ata thjeshte e moren nga forumi dhe e ben prone te tyre.

----------


## mia@

Ca gjera me mire te mos thuhen aq hapur se krijojne panik te panevojshem. Aq me shume qe qeveria e re akoma s'ka futur kembet mire. Duhet te gjithe te jemi me optimista.  Babi im te ben te fala, por jo nga Tirana. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arba.t

si baste kafenesh e keni bere.....prisni te qeverise njehere te shofim te mirat e te keqijat...urojme sa me shume te mira...edhe pse shqiperia nuk behet me shqiptare...korrupsioni i ka rrenjet e thella gjithashtu dhe sjelljet e njerezve....

----------


## Prudence

1 mandat po njehere.

----------


## Archon

Jo vetem qe do mbarojne mandatin e pare,por kane bere plan te kene 3 mandate radhazi,flitet se te dytin e merr Meta ne dore.

PS:Sa per ceshtjen e premtimeve qe bene,shqiptaret jane mesuar me premtime boshe ne keto 20 vjet,nuk ka pse ndodh ndonje gje..

----------

C.Jack Sparrow (09-09-2013)

----------


## Antiproanti

Se a eshte privilegj te qeverisesh ne Shqiperi apo edhe ne shqipetari, eshte gjithashtu pyetje qe mund te shtrohet dhe diskutohet...?!
Une personalisht nuk do te pranoja nje privilegj te tille, sepse jam relativisht i bindur se do te perfundoja ose ne "dikatator",  ose ne hajdut dhe i korruptuar ose ne burg. Edhe pse mundesia e trete ndoshta do te ishte e shmangshme.

----------


## Wordless

Të paktën 2 mandate i ka të sigurta. PD nuk vjen më në pushtet ! Më gjasa ka të vijë PKSH në qeveri se sa PD.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ambasadori gjerman ne Shqipei:

“Sfida më e madhe e Ramës, hapja e vendeve të reja të punës”

http://www.shekulli.com.al/web/p.php?id=30068&kat=88

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ca gjera me mire te mos thuhen aq hapur se krijojne panik te panevojshem. Aq me shume qe qeveria e re akoma s'ka futur kembet mire. Duhet te gjithe te jemi me optimista.  Babi im te ben te fala, por jo nga Tirana.


Qe te jem korrekt me pergjigjen, po sjell ketu nje shkrim timin ne forum te bere me 04 Korrik 2009. Ka qene nje reagim ndaj anetarit Anti.

_ Citim Postuar më parë nga Anti Lexo Postimin
varja... s'ia vlen te diskutosh me me asnjeri.
Shqiperia mbetet ne doren e komunisteve te betuar.
Ishalla fillojne prape ato skafet e te ikim sa jemi ne kohe._


Do te liberalizohen vizat dhe per kete te jesh shume i sigurte!

Nuk do te kete nevoje me per skafe e per anije peshkimi, te cilat i shfrytezonin ata qe financuan PS nder vite dhe bizneset e tyre te "ndershme".

Ke hyre vone ne forum ose ke nderruar nickname, por ne gjithe keto vite jane trajtuar te gjitha ato qe sot u vertetuan.

PS ka nevoje per rilindas dhe jo per krere qe zgjidhen nga mafia per te krijuar oligarki! Me mire qe ndodhi keshtu, sepse me vone cmimi do te ishte shume i larte.

Po ti heqesh syzet dhe ti veshtrosh gjerat me kthjelltesi, atehere do te arrish te kuptosh se cfare fshihej pas gjithe kesaj lufte te shfrenuar mediatike, se cfare fshihej pas perpjekjeve te ethshme per ti fituar keto zgjedhje me cdo cmim.

Une jam i bindur se kjo koha ka trokitur dhe se shume shpejt ajo (PS) do te dije te behet nje parti e vertete europiane.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/threads/111870-LSI-nje-force-e-qendrueshme-dhe-e-respektueshme/page2

----------


## ionian

> Qe te jem korrekt me pergjigjen, po sjell ketu nje shkrim timin ne forum te bere me 04 Korrik 2009. Ka qene nje reagim ndaj anetarit Anti.
> 
> _ Citim Postuar më parë nga Anti Lexo Postimin
> varja... s'ia vlen te diskutosh me me asnjeri.
> Shqiperia mbetet ne doren e komunisteve te betuar.
> Ishalla fillojne prape ato skafet e te ikim sa jemi ne kohe._
> 
> 
> Do te liberalizohen vizat dhe per kete te jesh shume i sigurte!
> ...


Po ti akoma nuk e ke kapercyer "gjemen" e madhe qe humbi Berisha...?Mbaje mend nga une dhe shenoje po deshe. Berisha iku dhe svjen me ne politike. Ky i riu qe ka ardhe do vesh re qe do filloj me lezet te largohet nga Doktori.Keshtu qe per ty ne te gjitha rastet je i humbur.Akoma nuk e kam kuptuar se cfare qe ju beri Berisha ju verioreve qe u bete jo simpatizante por fanatik te tij...

----------



----------


## Plaku me kostum

Falenderim Gabimisht

----------


## Albo

Parashikimi im eshte qe Edi Rama nuk do ta mbushi dot vitin si kryeminister i Shqiperise. Nese Berisha ndenji ne pushtet per 8 vjet, Rama do te rrije ne pushtet 8 muaj. Arsyeja? Shqiperia ka per kryeminister nje njeri me probleme mendore qe i perzuri njerezit e tij nga partia kur ishte ne opozite e i duheshin votat e tyre, e jo me sot qe i ka hipur pushtetit. Aftesia e Rames per te prekur ne kallo e seder njerezit rreth tij ne Parti, Kuvend e qeveri, ka per te bere qe ky te mos e mbaje dot pushtetin. Pa harruar qe asnjeri nuk i ve bese fjales se dale nga goja e Rames, as bashkepuntoret e tij me te ngushte ne PS qe i la jashte qeverise.

Ilir Meta dhe njerezit e tij kane bere plan qe "vera qe vjen ta gjeje Ilir Meten kryeminister perseri". Kur punet nuk ecin per socialistet, ata i ndryshojne kryeministrat si mbreti grate. Dhe Ilir Meta do ti thote Rames: "Te lashe 8 muaj kryeminister dhe suksesi i vetem eshte rradha e te pakenaqurve, qe nga deputetet socialiste e deri tek shqiptaret e thjeshte qe nuk kane uje e drita. Nuk ke eksperience ne qeverisje, duhet te bejme rrokade, se une ti e di, jam kryeministri me i suksesshem socialist." Dhe ketu situata do te behet interesante, pasi Edi Rama eshte psikopat klinik dhe nuk i behet vone per njeri pervec vetes se tij. Ai mund te refuzoje Meten dhe Meta i ben ate qe i beri Berishes ne fund te mandatit, merr ne telefon Bashen dhe i thote: "Hajde te rrezojme qeverine ne Kuvend, une sjell kartonat e mi, ti sill te tute qe ti bashkojme!" Dhe vendi shkon drejt zgjedhjeve te parakohshme dhe socialistet ngelen me gisht ne goje. Ose me mire te themi: Te puthen me Edi Ramen!

Nese pranon qe ti leshoje kryeministrine Metes, pastaj do te jene 67 deputetet socialiste ne Kuvend qe do te kryqezojne Ramen. Shoku Gramoz do i mbledhi gjithe leberit e tij deputete dhe do vene t'i ckermiten Edi Rames "tradhetarit". Problemi i vetem eshte se me kartonat e socialisteve ne Kuvend, qeveria as nuk ngrihet dhe as nuk rrezohet dot. Dhe socialistet do te bejne revolucion e do t'i tregojne derren Rames e do vene t'i luten shoqes Nexhmie qe t'iu gjeje nje kryetar te ri Partie. Shoku Gramoz pastaj do jete ai qe do marri ne telefon Bashen e ti thote: "Beji mocion qeverise se Metes se do te japim ne ca vota hua. Nuk do leme ne leberit skaparlline te na drejtoje vendin."

Me ardhjen e Rames ne pushtet, do hiqet moratoriumi i skafeve dhe skafistet e Vlores do "rilindin", droga dhe klandestinet do vershojne perseri drejt Italise. Lazarati do ti kthehet biznesit te kultivimit te droges dhe do ta bejme gjithe Shqiperine Lazarat, qe nga Vermoshi e deri ne Konispol. Maunet e mushkat e droges do vershojne drejt Greqise. Linja e heroines me Turqine do vihet prape ne pune dhe diplomatet shqiptare do jene shume te zene duke transportuar drogat neper Evrope e SHBA  me pashaporta diplomatike. Paraja e droges e pislleqeve do derdhet ne pallate ndertimi dhe do punesoje njerez, ne menyre qe ti kthejme ne votues te baroneve te droges. Do investojme ca me shume edhe ne media, kemi nje Top do ti bejme dy Tope Mediash. Dhe Shqiperia do te lulezohet e behet si Turqia!

Problemi i vetem? Italianet, greket e amerikanet, nuk jane aq budallenj qe te shohin se si miliardat kalojne nga ekonomite e tyre ne ekonomine e droges shqiptare. Dhe do vihen ne levizje. BE na e mbyll deren ne surrat e na thote: "Nuk pranojme nje Shqiperi Kolumbiane ne Evrope!" Ilir Meten e ze koka se eshte ne aleance me njeriun qe po e le Shqiperine jashte Evropes, dhe kur degjon partneret qe e kane mesuar "meselene e Rames", fillon dhe u cucurrit ne vesh deputeteve te tij qe te behen gati qe te rrezojne qeverine ne Kuvend. Ne LSI-stat vertete jemi te korruptuar e hajdute, dhe e duam pushtetin cik me shume se te tjeret, por ne jemi pro-evropiane nuk jemi per Albanistan. Do shtrengohet Ilir Meta i shkreti se ambasadori amerikan ne Tirane do ta vere ne pozite: po te mos e beje, do te thote qe edhe Ilir Meta eshte pale e Albanistanit dhe e pret fati i Edi Rames. Po ta beje, socialistet e elektorati i majte do ta kryqezoje. Pune e madhe, per aq kohe sa mbahen zgjedhje dhe PS dhe PD nuk do krijojne dot qeveri vete, ne prape ne pushtet do jemi!

Dhe nese Rama e Meta behen trima e komuniste te vertete, pastaj fillojne kercenimet mediatike, dosjet e prokurorise qe hapen per ta, dhe cuditerisht kreret e klaneve mafioze ne Shqiperi u vihet bomba ne ashensor e digjen te gjalle. Ramen dhe Meten e ze frika dhe grate e tyre u thone: nuk dua te perfundojme si ata, ne djall te veje pushteti!

Dhe dy rilindasit, behen qengja te bindur te nesermen ne mengjes.

Albo

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Mia si je? Iku babi ne Tirane? 
> 
> Une flas ashtu siç duhet folur dhe kjo ndoshta te tingellon si pesimizem. Nuk jam pesimist, por ndjej detyrim qe te shpreh ate qe mendoj.
> 
> Pastaj mos harro se nga une eshte huazuar termi "rilindje", mirepo kur e kam thene kam patur parasysh nje te majte ndryshe dhe jo kete shoqate ndertimi.
> 
> Po nuk me besove ta sjell shkrimin. Me vjen mire qe PS e lexon Forumin Shqiptar. Ata thjeshte e moren nga forumi dhe e ben prone te tyre.


Po more te marren ty temrin "rilindje" se e shpike ti kete fjale. :ngerdheshje:   Mjaft i bere qejfin vetes

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Parashiket e njerezve ketu jane Qesharake, ju parashikuat fitoren e Berishe dhe humbjen e Edi Rames, si doi? Humbje e thelle e pd-s

----------

